# DYMATIZE Sells Supplement Company



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

DYMATIZE Sells Supplement Company By Scott Welch The story didn???t get much press but we???re gonna change all that today! TA Associates, a private equity firm, recently announced it has bought a majority investment in Dymatize. As part of the transaction, the company???s founders will continue with the company and retain a significant portion of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

